# Gasket/fiberglass rope



## -dan- (Jan 4, 2010)

Hey everyone,

I hope I'm posting in the right forum...if not, please move accordingly ;)
I was about to purchase Ruthland's fiberglass gaskets to mod an existing smoker and came across this site: http://www.nakedwhiz.com/gasketsafety/gasketsafety.htm. I'm not sure what the latest thing is, but is there an alternative to this product? I know it doesn't say the use is unsafe, but still...thought I look for an alternative if there is one.

Thanks for your help!


----------



## travcoman45 (Jan 4, 2010)

There are ungraphite ones available to.  They are used alot on boilers.  

These guys er just coverin there backside so they don't get sued.


----------



## kookie (Jan 5, 2010)

Like that wed site says its not like your setting your food on it. As long as it doesn't contact your food you should be safe. I used it when I mounted my sfb on my chargriller. But there is no way for the food to contact it. If your truely want to play it safe go with the white ungraphited rope that is used on boilers. You can either get it in a flat ribbon or in a round rope. We use them both like that at work.


----------



## bbq engineer (Jan 5, 2010)

I have the Rutland gasket on 3 smokers now, and it doesn't come in contact with food. Also, once you use the smoker and get a little grease on it, it loses any fibers that could potentially become airborne. Besides, look at me...I'm OK, I'm OK, I'm OK,I'm OK, I'm OK, I'm OK...

If you want a silicone gasket, this one is super economical and will erase your fears. I cannot speak about the lifespan of this, however.
http://www.alliedkenco.com/catalog/p...oducts_id/2677


Good Luck.


----------



## meateater (Jan 5, 2010)

Whats wrong with a little smoke leak?  I have my smoker wide open.


----------



## bustintires (Jan 5, 2010)

most of your local fiberglass supply shops will carry fiberglass rope in stock at a fraction of the price of the stove shops and hardware stores. in tacoma wa i use revchem. there should be such a store in most areas.


----------



## -dan- (Jan 6, 2010)

Thanks guys...I appreciate the responses. :)


----------



## azrocker (Jan 16, 2010)

I tried it on Maude and didn't like it. It unraveled quickly and bugged me with pieces all about. I have decided I will gas assist the heat and let the smoke out. I saw a build on TV and he actually had vents on the sides around the grill area. He said it smoked better.


----------



## omahasmoker (Feb 19, 2010)

have a look at ebay item 350307841805 it is listed as "1/4" x 1/2" Silicone Sponge Rubber" and it is only $2.40 a foot, way cheaper that allied/kenco. i used it on my build and it worked great. the seller has several different sizes available.


----------



## timtimmay (Feb 19, 2010)

I tried to glue rope on my CSP but it came off pretty quickly because of the way the lid closes.  I think it would work well for other applications.


----------

